# Private Message inbox limits raised across the board.



## Chris (Nov 3, 2006)

Enjoy.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> Enjoy.



"I love ya, man!"


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris is the best admin ever!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2006)

yaaay


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

"Sweet nectar."


----------



## Ryan (Nov 3, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> "Sweet nectar."



lol

"it looks like its tearin ass across the back yard; but its standin still."

@ Chris


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 3, 2006)

My pm's bigger than yours!


----------



## Drew (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh goodie. I have 2309 messages in my mailbox, it was getting a little full.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 3, 2006)

Damn, I thought I had a lot with 678.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Oh goodie. I have 2309 messages in my mailbox, it was getting a little full.



 

Must be popular, Drew!


----------



## Nik (Nov 3, 2006)

bah, doesn't concern me, I don't have any friends


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Nov 3, 2006)

I have 0!!! BEAT THAT!


----------



## Donnie (Nov 3, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, I just cleared all mine out. I now have 0.


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 4, 2006)

I only have 11, most of which were from my last purchase from someone on here.


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2006)

I have 78, haven't gotten one for a while though. 

It's cool that we can have more now though.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 4, 2006)

ive only had 9...and some of those are sent messages


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Nov 4, 2006)

Donnie said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I just cleared all mine out. I now have 0.


Slightly.


----------



## Spoongirl (Nov 4, 2006)

I've got 46, never cleared it thought. I even have one that says like this:

"Hello

Hi  , you are very beautiful.

Wanna be my friend?

João Carlos "

I Bet no one of you have one of those


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 4, 2006)

Spoongirl said:


> I've got 46, never cleared it thought. I even have one that says like this:
> 
> "Hello
> 
> ...


nope...never got one of those 

im up to 13 as of now


----------



## nyck (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm at 88 :]


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Nov 4, 2006)

Spoongirl said:


> I've got 46, never cleared it thought. I even have one that says like this:
> 
> "Hello
> 
> ...


You only have one?


----------



## Stitch (Nov 5, 2006)

Guys...


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

839, and I zero'd it out from 2000+ about 3 months ago. Drew still gets more PMs than me.


----------



## Your Majesty (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cool and thank you


----------



## Kotex (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome. I have like 30.lol


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2006)

[action=Chris]wonders why you replied to a two month old thread.[/action]


----------



## Shawn (Dec 24, 2006)

Chris said:


> 839, and I zero'd it out from 2000+ about 3 months ago. Drew still gets more PMs than me.



 I would've thought you got the most.  

[action=Shawn]realized this was a 2 month old thread but replied anyhow. [/action]


----------

